# Where to buy a new belt for a Vario?



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

My Vario has a partially stripped belt but I don’t seem to be able to find a replacement anywhere to purchase in the UK. Does anyone know where I can get one? Or if I can just order a generic belt that’s the right size from somewhere else?

I’d hate to have to get a new grinder just because I can’t replace one of the cheapest components in the machine.

Thanks all!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Could try Bella barista


----------



## skippy (Jun 30, 2016)

cuprajake said:


> Could try Bella barista


Thank you very much, they have some in stock. I checked coffeehit but I didn’t realise bella barista carried parts.

Thank you again


----------

